# Tale of the Crystal Princess. An Arcana Evolved Game. OOC



## Dr Simon (May 9, 2010)

IC Thread

_"Once upon a time, when wishes still worked, there was a fabulous kingdom ruled by a wise King and Queen. One day, they were blessed by the Light with a beautiful baby daughter, whom they doted upon. As she grew older, her beauty grew with her. All loved her, but her popularity did not make her unkind or arrogant, as it sometimes can. On the contrary, she was kind-hearted and generous, a friend to those less fortunate and a champion of the poor. She could sing and dance far better than anyone in the kingdom, she was brave but never foolhardy, forthright but never cruel. She studied as hard as she played, and the King and Queen were very proud of her.

"But on her eighteenth birthday the Royal Palace was visited by an evil sorceress. Nobody knows what went on, except the King and Queen, but when the sorceress left she had turned the beautiful princess into a statue made of the finest, most delicate glass. Some people in the kingdom said that the sorceress was jealous of the princess's beauty, others that there was a prophecy that the princess would be the one to kill the evil sorceress. Others muttered that King and Queen had upset the sorceress; the King was known to be short-tempered, and the Queen could be haughty and proud on occasion. But all agreed that no amount of rudeness warranted having your only child turned into a glass statue.

"The decree went out. Whoever could find a way to restore the princess to life would win her hand in marriage, half the kingdom, a fortune in gold, as much cake as they could eat, or whatever else their hearts desired. Many heroes and heroines stepped forwards to find a way to break the curse, but none succeeded. Time passed, the years turned, the King and Queen got older and still their daughter was not restored. In their grieving, they neglected the kingdom, and darkness crept into the forests and the mountain valleys, the land was beset by fearsome monsters, and broken apart by wars. A terrible shadow darkened the heart of the kingdom just as it darkened the hearts of the King and Queen.

"Fifty years have now gone by since the princess was cursed. Few now take up the challenge of breaking the sorceress’ spell, as everyone believes it is a fool’s errand, a hopeless task. Without hope, the Light fails. In our time we could see it go out forever, unless new heroes step forth."
_

*The Setting – Overview.*
The Kingdom of Peladar can roughly be described by a long rectangular shape, bordered by mountains to the north, west and south, and sea to the east. It is split down the middle by a huge north-south running cliff into Upper Peladar (west) and Lower Peladar (east). Upper Peladar is largely forested, including the deep dark Hexenwald. The Black River runs west to east, tumbling over the cliff into Lower Peladar, where it splits into many smaller channels and eventually reforms as the White River, flowing out to sea by the city of Mournharbour. Sited at the Black River Falls is Candlespire Keep, home to the King and Queen and capital city of Peladar.

Since the enchantment of their daughter, royal rule is failing. Peladar, particularly Lower Peladar, is collapsing into Duchies and Baronies engaged in petty squabbles and war. Recently, a powerful warlord calling himself Lord Ironheart has arisen, based at Castle Lament in Mournharbour, and he is subjugating the smaller baronies under his rule.

To the south is the Caliphate of Suliman, actually just as much a loose conglomeration of squabbling satrapies as Peladar. Although the two nations are at peace, friction arises due to minor points of religious doctrine and cross-border bandit raids.

To the north are the fearsome Isenfjoll mountains, home to fierce Kozakh tribesmen and cold-loving monsters. 

A complex archipelago lies off the eastern sea shore, beyond that the wide ocean leading to the lost home of the giants. 

Travelling land, river, sea and sky are the viajetes, wandering people with a great love of life but little trusted by settled folk.

*Religion*
Peledar reveres The Light, a beacon of hope and goodness in a harsh world, a symbol of all that is good and pure. The Sulimen also hold the Light to be sacred, although they follow a slightly different dogma written down by their Prophet (May His Name Be Blessed). The viajetes also worship the Light, but they also pay homage to their old Aegyptian gods, notably Osiris. The Kozakhs are said to worship demons, although they have a rough and ready religion remniscent of the Norse gods. 

[sblock=Character Creation]
- Use Arcana Evolved for races (but see below) and classes.
- Starting level 5th.
- 28 point buy (+1 for 4th level)
- Starting money 4000gp (unless you take the Wealth trait)
- I'm using racial levels, but not evolved levels.
- feel free to invent details of character homeland etc.

*PC Races*
Humans – as usual, may be Peladan, Suliman, Viajetes or Kozakh.
Faen – all types are quite common in Peladar, hailing from upper Peladar but being driven from their ancestral homes in the Hexenwald by trolls and worse.
Giants – rare, unlike the Diamond Throne setting the giants are not in charge but are still respected advisors. They built Mournharbour and Candlespire Keep.
Litorians – Come from the south, from lands west of the Caliphate although many mingle with the Sulimen and have learned their culture. Fairly common. Litorians may take the racial ability modifiers given in the book, or may choose to have no racial ability modifiers (for a wiser but less dextrous variant).
Sibeccai – came with the giants, with the same relationship as per AE. The sibeccai are far more numerous than their creators and are found in most cities.
Verrik – very rare, come from beyond Caliphate, usually traders or explorers.
Mojh – very rare.
Dracha – also very rare. There are few dragons left, and none known to live in Peladar. Some say that they are dying out.

Elves – SRD elves are known in this setting as “half-elves” and are part of the Faen race. They gain all elven abilities except for the weapon familiarity, and may become a spryte same as the other faen types.
Half-Orcs – SRD half-orcs are known as half-trolls. They do not have the orc blood feature (no orcs), but gain the Fast Healing talent as a bonus feat.
Dwarves – SRD dwarves were once known to live in the north-western mountains, in their fastnesses of Eisenberg and Zwergberg, but have not been seen for centuries and are thought to be extinct.

Races not used: half-elf, gnome, Halfling.

*Talking Animals*
I am allowing ONE character to be a talking animal (only one to prevent a menagerie feel). They can choose from
 – cat, dog, donkey, horse (light riding), marmot (uses same stats as badger minus rage), monkey, porpoise, raven, snake (tiny or small, either type) and wolf. Ability scores are created as any other character, with the physical ability scores modified according to race. Mental ability scores have no modifier. They have all exceptional abilities, movement modes and skill bonuses of the animal type, but do not gain bonus feats (by gaining intelligence they have lost some of their instinct). Animals with a single hit die may take class levels instead of the racial hit die. Animals with 2-3 HD may also add class levels, but their racial HD count as 1 class level for the purposes of ECL. 

Talking animals have limited ability to manipulate objects. They fall into one of three categories:
1)	Clever paws. Rodents and monkeys are able to manipulate objects normally and do not suffer any penalties to skills involving manual dexterity.
2)	Clumsy paws. Animal that have claws or paws of some kind can use them to manipulate, but suffer a -4 penalty to the checks. This goes for attacks with manufactured weapons as well as skills such as Disable Device.
3)	No paws. Animals with hooves, flippers or coils must use their mouth, or coils, for manipulation. They suffer a -6 penalty to above checks.
All animals with legs, even monkeys, must spend a move-equivalent action to remain bipedal if they want to. However:

Feat: Dextrous Animal – reduce manipulation penalty by 4.
Feat: Bipedal Animal – may remain bipedal as a Swift action.

*Outlanders*
I will also allow ONE character to start as an Outlander. This is a person who has somehow been transported from our world into this fantasy world. Use d20 Modern to create the character. They start with the clothes that they wear plus one or two objects that can be held in the hand – technological items will still work.

*Firearms*
Because the setting takes some inspiration from the Brother’s Grimm tales, which often feature soldiers or hunters with a special gun of some kind, I will allow firearms. Use these rules, but the cost of everything is 1/5th that presented in the PDF. Only firearms are available from the items given in the PDF, and are useable with the Weapon Proficiency: Firearms feat. Unfettered and Warmains may take this feat instead of their usual Exotic Weapon Proficiency, but otherwise it is not a starting feat for any class. Firearms and ammunition may have any magical property granted to missile weapons. 
[/sblock]

*Opening Scene*
You begin in the village of Waybeloved, near the mysterious Forest of Lights haunted by the whispering wraiths. Waybeloved is a peaceful crossroads in the Duchy of Rosen in Lower Peladar, a river crossing for traffic heading for the nearby town of Gildenspire to board an airship, or for river traffic moving up and down one of the branches of the White River.

It is a summer evening and a wedding is in progress, perhaps even the wedding of one or two player characters. You may be guests, or you may be passing through on other business (but even strangers are invited to partake of the celebrations).


----------



## grufflehead (May 9, 2010)

Been waiting on your return. Very interested as I haven't had the chance to play AE as much as I would like, and people always rave about your games 

I have a loose concept in mind: Professor Gruffle, a kindly old tutor from the University of Magic (or equivalent) in the capital city. Either a 'wise' Litorian or a Sibeccai, and would prefer to play a Magister, but if someone else is desperate to play one, then I would try Runethane or potentially even Greenbond if you think that is reasonable.

He's in the village as an invited guest of one of the happy couple. If either of them are PCs and have any magic using ability, then they probably took one of his classes at University; if neither are PCs getting married or not magically gifted then he is merely travelling by, and taking advantage of the local hospitality.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back!

I have a zen yen for a spryte wood witch...greenbond is also possible.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2010)

Either of those sound good. A week walking in the Black Forest has set me up nicely for a Grimm-inspired game!


----------



## grufflehead (May 10, 2010)

You avoided the 'All Encompassing Grey Cloud of Doom' TM then? Find any gingerbread houses, or old warty hags while you were there?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2010)

Surface travel only, so no ash cloud problems!

No gingerbread houses and hags, but you really felt like you were about to come across one any second.


----------



## grufflehead (May 10, 2010)

Just re-reading your chargen guidelines. Struggling to lay my hands on the table for point buy costs - is it just the 'standard' 3.5 table, stats start @ 8?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Just re-reading your chargen guidelines. Struggling to lay my hands on the table for point buy costs - is it just the 'standard' 3.5 table, stats start @ 8?




Yes, that's the one.


----------



## grufflehead (May 10, 2010)

A poor mechanical choice (given the INT penalty) but I think I'll go with Sibeccai - Professor Gruffle sounds more 'doggy' than 'catty'...

I've been flicking through Transcendence this afternoon. If I get to play a Magister can I use some of my starting funds to have some power nodes in my staff?

I'm also thinking about the Runic Beast feat. If no-one 'volunteers' to play a talking animal but you think having one in the party might be fun, then this might be a good way of doing it.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2010)

Y'know, of all the AE/AU supplements (barring the newer Rite Publishing stuff), I think Transcendance is the only one I don't have. If you can let me know details, I can say a more firm yay or nay. Probably yes.

(On a related note, I'd probably be okay with anything from Mystic Secrets. I also have the Spell Treasury but would prefer spell lists from the core rulebook only, except for exotics, for the moment).


----------



## grufflehead (May 11, 2010)

I'll send you the appropriate details whenever you want. In essence the staff nodes (of which you can have a maximum of 3) are enhancements you can add to your staff for a cost. Quite a few of them are way too expensive or high level for this game, but there 1 set which allow you to create pseudo Pearls of Power so you can reuse spells of the appropriate level, and others which add to AC like rings of protection, give little skill boosts etc. There's also one which let's the staff shed light - very Gandalf! The Runic Beast feat essentially grants you an Animal Companion as per druid.

I imagine paper copies of Transcendence are like hen's teeth these days, but if you don't mind pdf it's still available at DriveThru for a very reasonable $9

Transcendence: An Arcana Evolved Player's Companion - Malhavoc Press | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2010)

Hm, first hunch would be a half-troll warmain or totem warrior. Have to think a bit more.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

I'm interested in the 'talking animal' character.  Since you tickled my fancy with Blue Rose a while back, I wonder if you might consider converting a Rhydan cat (I envision him as a lynx) into PC-form?  I would def play Greenbond if the spells work the same as in AU (that Greenbond spells do not require somatic components).

I would also consider a talking monkey, specifically a Golden Lion Tamarin monkey.  Class would likely be a Witch of some type.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2010)

Solidification has transpired.

Definitely doing spryte. I'm liking wood witch, likely with Greenfire manifestation, and will be taking Life Song in a couple of levels, for the blasting/healing combo.

Ya know...with Spryte Dex and size, and some AC boosting feats, you can get some pretty good AC's for level 5.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2010)

Grufflehead:  Got the PDF now, I'm okay with the staff nodes. May be no need for Beast Rune feat.

Herobizkit:  Yeah, I could do a Rhy-cat conversion. I wasn't planning on changing anything about the spell system, so no somatic components for Greenbond spells. In fact, don't know if I mentioned this above, but talking animal mages are considered to have the equivalent of the Natural Spell feat - if their casting style calls for somatic components then their animal movements suffice. They still suffer from armour penalties, effects of being immobilised etc. that would normally be incurred.

Shay: As a 5th level witch you'd have two manifestations (one at 1st, one at 5th level) already, so you could take both powers. I know in one of the design diaries Monte Cook expressed a desire to allow PCs to raise their AC to higher than normal levesl, on the basis that at high level play no-one ever misses, so yeah, it's quite nice to be able to effectively build a dodge-monkey or a tank.

WD: Looks like everyone else is going caster, so some kind of meat-shield would be useful!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

@Dr. Simon:  Excellent.  Rhy-cat Greenbond it is for me.  I'm not sure how to handle the conversion, so I leave it to you.  I did find some 3e stats for a Lynx if you'd find that easier.  Let me know either way.


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2010)

Simon, yes, but I'm not starting out a 5th level witch. I'm starting out a 3rd level witch, 2nd level spryte. 

That does give me one spellcasting level, so I cast spells as a 4rth level witch, but as far as class features go I'm only 3rd.

I guess it's kind of questionable to spend levels on Spryte...but I want that Perfect Manueverability spiff.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2010)

Where can I find the fast healing talent?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2010)

WD:  It's in the rules, but I got the name wrong -

Fast Healer [Talent]
When you rest, you heal faster than others.
Prerequisite: Character level 1st only
Benefit: The character heals at 1.5 times the normal rate. So
an 8th-level character with this feat heals 12 hit points per day
rather than 8. With the help of a healer making a Heal check,
the character would heal 24 hit points rather than 16.

Shay: Ah, well that makes sense then. As you were.

Herobizkit: Those stats seem reasonable to me. So you'd get +6 Dex, +2 Con, pounce, improved grab and rake, plus the skill bonuses. The 2HD of animal count as 1 character level, so you could take 4 levels of Greenbond, but 1st level would have to be your animal HD as far as class skills go. You wouldn't automatically get Weapon Finesse, but there's nothing to stop you from taking it if you want.

(So in fact you'd have 6HD, but an ECL of 5, if that makes sense).


----------



## grufflehead (May 11, 2010)

There's a talent in the main book called Fast Healer - you heal 1.5 x normal rate from rest. Is that what you mean WD?

EDIT: beaten by the all-seeing eye!


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2010)

Herobiz, is a lynx Small or Tiny (I can't seem to read that link)? Either way, we should get some kind of common background together. Two foresty characters of unusually small size ought to stick together!

If lynxes are Small, you could be my faithful steed!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

@Shayuri: I don't see any problem with that.  A lynx is a Small animal.   I'm trying very hard NOT to model my character after Red-13 (from FFVII), but my lynx is a shamanistic cat - the parallel is obvious.

@ Dr. Simon: Would I also have the lynx's special qualities of low-light vision and scent?  No big if I don't, it's just fudge on the peanut butter.  Mmmmm.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2010)

Can an armored half-troll pass for a human?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

Herobizkit: yes to senses. 

WD: Not if anyone can see his face, and the skin is probably a bit scaly too.  Note that a "half-troll" is not, in fact, the result of a human and a troll interbreeding but an entirely seperate race (there are no cross-breed species). They may even have their own name for their race, but that's the name humans call them and it's kind of stuck. They may or may not be related to true trolls, I leave that detail open.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 12, 2010)

EDIT: NM.  I recall you saying that the talking animal must take their first HD as animal, and the lynx gets the 2 HD for their 1st "level".  Forget I said anything.   In short, I'm a Lynx 1/Greenbond 4 with Lynx as my 'favored class'.


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

If it's just the 4 of us, do you think we're too caster heavy or are we OK with proposed mix? I'm assuming (given the background) this will not be your typical 3.5 style game, but I wouldn't want WD feeling all the responsibility on him if the other 3 are: a tiny sprite, a cat, and a feeble old man


----------



## Herobizkit (May 12, 2010)

@Grufflehead: A cat, a spryte, and a feeble old man is the PERFECT mix for a fairy-tale adventure.  If WD wants to make an armor-wearing hero, then he'll be unique in the party to be sure (Totem Warrior or even Crusader would fit well, too, given that 2 PC's have a nature-themed class).  I don't expect the game to be your standard "kill all that walks" adventure that most D&D games tend to be.

Put another way, it's not so much about what our characters do, but who the characters ARE... if I'm understanding the 'romantic fantasy' concept correctly.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

I think the mix'll be okay, might be an interesting challenge approaching things from a different set of abilities.

Herobizkit: no worries, I have the details for the Rhy-cat. I would guess that the +0 damage for claws translates to 1d3 and the +2 bite to 1d6, looking at the wepaon table. You could use either set, although I think the lynx has the edge, skill bonus-wise. Depends if you want to be Small or Medium.

I suppose there's no major deal with letting you take all class levels instead of HD - not quite sure why I thought of that ruling.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

Ninja'd!

As with my first game Romance of the River Kingdoms, I envisage a number of ways to deal with encounters; diplomacy, stealth, fighting, trickery or just plain running away. I don't have much truck with games that push every encounter to combat as that punishes characters for creating a 'face' character, or a stealthy character, or for coming up with cunning plans. A clever, bloodless victory is just as good an outcome as a dead foe (and in this case very in-genre).

I should note that I'll be free-forming experience (unless anyone selects item creation feats, and even then I'll probably wing it), so you level up when you've done "some" adventuring. So, no need to kill everything for the XP.

Also, I like that each action by the PCs leads to consequences, and spins off new pathways and opportunities. Although I've got background notes, there isn't an "arc" as such that needs to be followed (again, same as River Kingdoms and my Iron Heroes game). In PbP I enjoy the luxury of time to ponder things and react to PC actions. It's all fun!


----------



## Herobizkit (May 12, 2010)

@ Dr Simon: Awesome.  I will use the same stats as I see from the Lynx description I sent you.  I decided on Small size rather than Medium... though I may regret it later.  

Bite 1d4, claws 1d2.  Yee hah.

If you were allowing some of the stronger animals as PC's, it would make sense to request class levels to cover the HD.  IMO, I just see "Lynx" as the race (regardless of it being an 'animal').


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

@Dr Simon's game theory - sweet! Knew this was going to be good.

OK, question for the other players, and then the GM. Is anyone planning on doing 'face' stuff? It fits for Professor Gruffle (at least I think he should be able to be Diplomatic) BUT of course, this is pre-Pathfinder 3.5 so class skill lists are a bit of a hindrance. In his infinite wisdon, Monte Cook has given Magisters Innuendo (Bluff) and Intimidate as class skills, but not Diplomacy. If someone else is going down that route, I'm happy to get by on a couple of ranks cc + a CHA bonus, but if none of you were planning on majoring on it, can I put in a request for a feat from somewhere else that will let me take it as a class sklll?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

Well, the B5 game has the "Hobby" feat that allows you to select a cross-class skill and treat it as a class skill, but feats are easier to come by in that game and it strikes me as a hefty price to pay. I'd be more willing to allow, say, a straight swap of another class skill for Diplomacy.


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

Very kind. Of the list, I'd probably swap it for Search given the choice. The Professor's eyesight is not what it once was...

Do you have a Rogue's Gallery, or a preferred format for character sheets for posting concepts?


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2010)

Hmm. Given that we have a Greenbond, I wonder if a Wood Witch is duplicating some of that role...

Are there are any Charisma-based caster classes in Arcana Evolved? That would let me leverage my Spryte SLA's, some of which are quite formidable, more effectively too.


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

The only one I can see that relies on CHA for casting is a Mage Blade. Magister and Runethane are INT based, Witch, Greenbond and Totem Speaker are WIS based as far as I can see.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2010)

Hahaha

Mage Blade is not a pursuit this character is terribly well suited for. Hee hee.

Sheesh, what a pain.

Maybe Unfettered...the sneak attack damage will help offset my low base weapon damage...

I dunno! Mr Magister Man, what kind of magic do you anticipate focusing on?


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

Spells you say? You know, I hadn't quite got that far  I'd like to get away from the 'stock' spell list - which given a lot of the spells aren't the same as 3.5 makes it easier. I thought I might look and see if anything sounded like it would fit the setting particularly well first, then think of things that a creaky old professor might have up his sleeve. Almost certainly nothing directly combat focussed, but perhaps might be useful if the circumstances were right!

On your suggestion, I've found sneak attack to be quite a good boost for small PCs in the past. Flying in, stabbing people with a hatpin, and flying off again I imagine a faen would do. Meh, maybe our enormous warmain will be so scary, nobody will want to jump us.... What say you WD: lots of Intimidate and a fearsome roar?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2010)

Intimidate is still part of cha, where I get a malus.

I have become a bit unsure if I should really play the only non-caster in a game designed by Monte Cook... who loves the casting classes...

Also I eally like the spell system in AE and just started to play a brute in another of Dr Simon's games. Perhaps I will stay martial, but change to half-elf mageblade. Have to reread some rules.


----------



## grufflehead (May 12, 2010)

Have to agree with you about the casters - which is why I was all over the Magister so quickly! Mage Blade sounds fun too though - saw one played with twin swords (maybe even both Athames) and he rocked.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 12, 2010)

I will have a Rogue's Gallery up, but haven't yet.

From experience, Wood Witch can play a bit of a poor second to a Greenbond, although other witch types are available, of course. I could be persuaded to allow you to change the casting stat of another class, it's an idea I've been toying with for a while and I don't think it will cause the fabric of the universe to collapse.

Don't forget, also, the juicy casting-style feats that allow you to customise your spell lists, like Elemental Mage, etc.

On the AE fighting classes, I find they stand up better amongst casters than 3.5 classes. Totem warriors are very cool, although the Wolf is a bit meh. And I love Unfettered. Mage Blades by 5th level have begun to come into their own (I have find memories of Wild Rufus, possessor of the Wild Mage feat - you never knew what you'd get). For a twist, I'd be open to using the houseruled gun mage class from diamondthrone.com for a bit of steampunk-style John Woo action.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2010)

Don't forget, also, the juicy casting-style feats that allow you to customise your spell lists, like Elemental Mage, etc.

--

Sadly, most of these require lots of Intelligence.

One thing about Arcana Evolved, it's hard to find a class that fits the 'natural magic' theme as well as sorcery in 3.5 (or even better, Pathfinder). Witch isn't bad, and comes close...I dunno why they're based on Wisdom.

Ah well. Moan moan. I'll find something that works and is cool.

...

Gunmage. Hm. Of course, Tiny pistols wouldn't do much damage.

Are there stats for guns somewhere I could look at?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

@Shayuri - There are several flavors of Witch... metal or wind might be more to your liking.  Tiny everything does little damage, but as a Mage Blade or Gun Mage, you'd have access to Simple spells.

... or you could be an Akashic.  They're the skill monkeys, I think.  And I don't think you'd be trampling on my toes if you went Life Witch, though we would be very similar.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Don't forget, also, the juicy casting-style feats that allow you to customise your spell lists, like Elemental Mage, etc.
> 
> --
> 
> ...




I use these rules, divide the cost by 5 for this particular setting. (Edit: looking at the stats, a tiny dragon pistol would still do 1d8 damage. I have to admit, there's something rather cool about the thought of a gunslinging fairy. "Don't. Call. Me. *Tinkerbell!*" *Blam!* *Blam!*)

If a spryte wants to cause a lot of damage then spell-slinging gunship is probably the most effective way to go (although somebody did once create a viable spryte warmain). However, tiny size, flight and invisibility makes them excellent scouts, and akashic can work well with this. 

Of the spell access/template feats, it's only really Psion that requires high Int. Elemental Mage, Energy Mage, War Mage, Blessed Mage, Cursed Mage, Hunter Mage all just require a Truename, Peaceful Mage needs Wis 13. Modify Magic is a potent feat as well (all the 3.5 metamagic feats in one), Brandish Magical Might is very useful, although it needs a 17 in your casting stat. You get the Faen template at 3rd level spryte, and higher level witches get free tempalte use too (although may be out the scope of this game).


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

*has flashbacks from the movie Kick-Ass*

Now the question is...would having a psycho little gunbunny sprite be funny, derivative, or all of the above? Hee hee.

Good point about the scouting though, Simon... I admit, my original idea was to make this character a "gunship," using Greenfire as a main gun. Albeit one that only works three or four times per day.

Praps I need to revise that concept.


----------



## grufflehead (May 13, 2010)

Great minds and all that... I was looking at taking Modify Spell, Brandish Magical Might and at least one of the spell templates for the Professor.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Now the question is...would having a psycho little gunbunny sprite be funny, derivative, or all of the above? Hee hee.




Probably both.

And because I've been reading Damon Runyon recently:

"So there I am, putting myself on the outside of some gefilltre fish, which is an especially fine dish, when I see that Cicely Mary Barker doll walk into the joint. Now I hear she’s been putting it about that I like to go dancing around amongst the flowers, which is not a particularly good reputation to be having in this man’s town, so naturally I am not having the best of feelings towards this particular doll and I get out the old equalizer and I give her a bit of the old lead pixie dust, bam, right between the eyes."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

Rogues Gallery


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

You know what would be cool? Maybe not for THIS game, but I could see it in other settings... A warforged Gunmage. Combat android, and model the 'spells' as magitechnological gizmos wired into its body. Maybe even the 'bonded firearm' could be something that fits on its forearm.

Hee hee.

That said, a spryte gunmage is starting to feel better, the more I think about it. I like how it plays against type a bit...even if it does spread the character's 'role' out between scout and blaster, which makes being exceptional harder...

Especially with the lynx being a good scout too, I imagine. But that could make sense!

I could see them making a weird partnership, with the sprite being the 'muscle' and the talking cat being the support caster and healer. 

I'm kind of liking this. 

Then there's still PLENTY of room for a melee monster, if WD likes, since I'd basically be an 'archer.' Ranged combatant.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 13, 2010)

And if WD is worried about melee types holding their own amongst magical people, there's always the Ritual Warrior.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

It's true - I have plans to make my Lynx a "ranger"/scout with creative use of magic.  Also good call on the support caster. 

I'm disadvantaged in that I currently own only the Arcana Unearthed supplement.  I may invest in the AE pdf or hardcover sometime next week.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

Herobiz, I'm getting psyched about this now. It's kind of hilarious, yet I think it will _work_.

You have this adorable teeny little faerie, and an equally adorable little cat. And together, they're fast becoming one of the more effective and perhaps even feared mercenary teams out there. Well known for their 'stalk and pounce' combat style and ruthless capitalization on their unusual appearances (people expect the sprite to hang back casting spells, and the clawwy cat to jump in and fight).

_If you have a problem, if no one else can help...and if you can find them..._


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

@Shayuri: Welcome to the side of "who we are".   For a faerie-tale game, we're perfect.  Once I get AE, I'll have a better idea of what kinds of spells to take.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> You know what would be cool? Maybe not for THIS game, but I could see it in other settings... A warforged Gunmage. Combat android, and model the 'spells' as magitechnological gizmos wired into its body. Maybe even the 'bonded firearm' could be something that fits on its forearm.



Said Android would be Small sized, wearing a blue helmet, shorts, and boots.  The bonded firearm is actually his arm which also has a retractable hand.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2010)

Hero-B,  I have to say you're not missing much by having AU rather than AE. The main additions are the Dracha race (which you aren't playing), the Ritual Warrior class (which you aren't playing), levels 21-25 for all clases (which we *probably* won't reach before the sun goes cold), Evolved levels (which I'm not using) and combat rites (which again you won't need). There are a few racial templates for spells and one or two new spells (mainly re-jigged in the upper end as spell levels now go up to 11, I mean, 10) but I daresay you'll be able to play without it. Buy it if you like, I don't want you to feel like you need it to participate fully.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2010)

_In the years before, in the time of the Old Kings, a princess was cursed, transformed into a Nereid, because of her hubris. The curse should be only lifted once she learned her lesson and found true love. After a long journey through the wilderness of the deep sea, she found love in the most unlikely creature, one of the Skragos, the sharklike scourge of the sea..._

Writing a bit of a own legend, will be culminating in rules-wise a half-orc shark totem warrior.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2010)

WD, sounds a bit fishy to me. 

Got a build of my gunslinging sprite just about done...but we still haven't resolved the question of equipment. Simon, any word on that?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2010)

Who, me?

I've revised my original estimate, you start with 4000gp worth of gear etc., unless anyone's taking the Wealthy talent.


----------



## grufflehead (May 14, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> you start with *4000gp* worth of gear etc..




There goes my self-aware battle staff of doom...


----------



## Herobizkit (May 15, 2010)

Would you settle for an emotionally stunted battle staff with an anxiety disorder?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 15, 2010)

Also, I 'procured' a copy of AE and, as promised, it's not much different that AU.  Character should be up by end of the weekend.

I do have a question, though.  What is a kitty cat going to do with 4k worth of gear... or better, what items am I going to be allowed to 'wear'?

And, where are the magic items?!


----------



## grufflehead (May 15, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Would you settle for an emotionally stunted battle staff with an anxiety disorder?




*snicker*

And as far as I recall, magic items - unless called out in the main book or Transcendence eg Tylonian crystal - are just taken from the DMG.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2010)

Hmm. Here's a couple of questions.

The Gunmage has a power to enhance his gun's bullets...does that stack with any magic enhancements on the gun? If I have a Dragon Pistol +1, and my class features boosts my ammo to +2, does that give me +3 to hit and damage, or just +2? 

As a corollary, does a Gunmage have the power to enchant his Bonded Pistol, similarly to a Mage Blade's power to enhance their athame? It doesn't specifically say in the class description that they can, but it seems like kind of a ripoff if they can't...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

Shay, to answer your questions:

I would imagine that standard rules for magic ammo and missile weapons apply: _The enhancement bonus from a ranged weapon does not stack with the enhancement bonus from ammunition. Only the higher of the two enhancement bonuses applies._ 

As for enchanting the weapon, I don't see why not. It's a little unclear in that the pistol is bonded, but it's the ammo that gets the enhancement bonus. However, the text says that this is a property of the bonded pistol, so I'd say that, yes, it counts. As long as it's masterwork, it can have enhancements added.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

_In the years before, in the time of the Old Kings, a princess was cursed, transformed into a Nereid, because of her hubris. The curse should be only lifted once she learned her lesson and found true love. After a long journey through the wilderness of the deep sea, she found love in the most unlikely creature, one of the Skragos, the shark-like scourge of the sea._
_So the curse was lifted, but the princess was not transformed back into a human, but the form of her love, a Skragos. Serving as an ambassador between her new and old people, they made a peace pact and a promise to send a champion to each other, whenever the shared bloodline is in danger..._

So, technically I count some class abilities as 'racial', but ruleswise, my character is a simple half-orc/troll shark totem warrior. Maybe Dr S. will allow for a swim speed for him...

Str 16 (6)
Dex 14 (6)
Con 14 (6)
Int 10 (4)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 8 (2)

1 Improved Natural Armor
(2 Defensive Stance)
3 Power attack

Equipment:
large oyster shield 1,020 gp
Vest of Resistance 1,000 gp
MW Breastplate (Coral) 350 gp
2 MW Trident 630 gp
Potions...

Skills:
Spot, Listen, Survival, Swim

Class abilities:
Shark Skin (Nat armor +3 with feat)
Swim Speed
Water Breathing


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

I thought you got that for Shark totem warrior? Hmm, possible, let me think it over.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Maybe later instead of transforming into an actual shark.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

Sure, happy with that. Or, instead of the animal companion which will probably be mostly useless for this campaign.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Sold on this


----------



## Herobizkit (May 17, 2010)

Once again, I answered my own question.  I'm opting for a "ranger" style of Greenbond and will have Senses up the wazoo.  I'm going to take Gather Information as well.


----------



## grufflehead (May 17, 2010)

Here's what I've got for the Prof so far. Still a few things to sort out like normal gear but the basics are there.

Professor Gruffle


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, I got sick. Character creation is a bit delayed


----------



## Dr Simon (May 18, 2010)

Grufflehead, looks all in order on first inspection.

WD: That's no excuse. You must work harder! This isn't a game! Oh, wait... yes it is.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2010)

Work In Progress. Posted so I can sneak on and work on it when away from home.

[sblock=WIP it]
Seelia Nishnocket
Faen Spryte 1 Gun Mage 4

Str 6  (2)
Dex 20 (6)
Con 12 (4)
Int 10 (2)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 16 (10)

AC 20 (10 + 2 size + 5 dex +3 armor)
Hit Points: 3d8+1d6+13
BAB +3
Melee +3
Ranged +10
Fort 4
Ref 10
Will 4

Race Goodies
+5 Dex, -4 Str
Tiny Size
Fly 30' Avg
SLA:
- Detect Magic at will
- Charm (Heightened, DC 15) 1/day
- Ghost Sound 1/day
- Lesser Glowglobe 1/day

Class Goodies
Bonded Pistol
Arcane Bullets +2
Long Shot (+10' 3/day)

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Weapon Focus: Pistol
3 Spritification

Skills
Bluff +8 (5 ranks +3 Cha)
Concentration +6 (5 ranks + 1 Con)
Intimidate +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Spot +3 (2 ranks + 1 wis)
Sneak +15 (2 ranks + 5 dex + 8 size)

Spellcasting (CL 5, base DC 13+lvl)
Slots: 0 4/4, 1 4/4, 2 1/1
0 4 Canny Effort, Contact, Saving Grace, Seeker
1 3 Mudball, Glamour, Precise Vision
2 1 Beastskin

Attack:
Dragon Pistol, +13 to hit, 1d8+1d6+2, x3 crit, 50', 23255gp, Mv reload
(Spell) Mudball, +10 to hit, 1d8+2, x2 crit, Special: Blind

Inventory
Cash: 475

Weapons
'Blackburn'
MW Tiny Dragon Pistol of acid, 2325gp

Armor
MW Tiny Studded Leather, +3 AC, 0 ACP, 10% spell fail, 200gp, 2lbs

Gear
Cloak of Resistance +1, 1000gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2010)

So we've got Grufflehead and Shayuri's characters up in some form. Any news on the others?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

Nearing working condition. Stats are ready, but unsure about feats and equipment. Will be on a holiday trip this weekend.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 21, 2010)

*grumble* I'm away from my books atm, otherwise I'd have it polished off in an hour or two.  Long weekend at work means lots of 'quiet' time... will def be up by this weekend.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 21, 2010)

Skip Williams had this to say in the Rules of the Game:

_*Animal  Item Slots*
Although it's easy to imagine an animal benefiting from magic equipment  beyond a simple saddle and a suit of barding, fitting a mount's  physiology to the list of item slots available to characters is not an  easy task. Try the following variant list of item slots for quadruped  animals (and other monsters when appropriate).

One skull cap or helm
One pair of lenses or goggles
One collar
One saddle blanket or vest
One saddle or jacket
One belt or strap worn in front of or over the haunches
One pectoral or harness worn over the chest or shoulders
One pair foreleg bracers
One pair of foreleg shoes or mitts -- hoofed creatures wear shoes and  creatures with paws wear mitts
Two rings -- creatures with toes wear rings on the toes and creatures  with hooves wear "rings" just above fore hooves
One pair of hind leg shoes or mitts -- hoofed creatures wear shoes and  creatures with paws wear mitts_







(credit goes to Hypersmurf here.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

And so the druid, disguised as an ordinary wolf, keeps a watchful eye on the orc encampment...secure in the knowledge that even if he is seen, they will never know him for what he truly is.

KRYPTO, the SUPERWOLF!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2010)

Seelia's looking pretty dangerous with that dragon pistol!


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2010)

I have this bizarre mental image of her as this sort of spaghetti western type character, in a duster or poncho, with a wide-brimmed hat or something...

And then the competing image pops up, with her being spritely and kind of goofily charming and innocent...until she pulls the gun and turns into an engine of destruction.

Hee hee


----------



## Herobizkit (May 26, 2010)

*Zephyr*

 Male Lynx Greenbond 5
Length: 40 in plus 8 in tail 
Height: 26 in
Weight: 28 lbs
Fur: Light gray with spots
Eyes: Gold
Age: 3
XP: 5th level

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points]  
Dex: 18 (+4) [4 points] (+6 Racial)
Con: 12 (+1) [2 points] (+2 Racial)
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Wis: 16 (3) [8 points] (+1 4th level)
Cha: 10 (0) [2 points] 

Racial Abilities: low-light vision, scent
Special Attacks: Improved grab, pounce, rake 1d2

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a lynx must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

Pounce (Ex): If a lynx charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus (as flurry), damage 1d2. 

Skills: Lynxes have a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. Lynxes have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. A lynx can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.
*In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 

Class Abilities: Nature Sense, infuse with life (2d8+level), Nature's gift (lesser), Trackless Step, Bond With The Green

Feats: Way With Animals, Blessed Mage, Track (3rd)

Spell slots Per Day: 5/4/3/2  
Spells readied: 7/5/3/2

Hit Dice: 5d8+5
AC: 15 (+4 Dex, +1 Size)
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft

Saves:
For: 3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Ref: 5 [+1 base, +4 Dex]
Wil: 7 [+4 base, +3 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +2, Grapple -
Melee Atk:
Range Atk:
Full Atk:

Skills: Know Ceremony, Know Nature, Listen, Wilderness Survival

Languages: Common


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

What special materials are available? I want a heavy shield made from a giant oyster with the game stats (and cost) of a mithral shield.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2010)

Whilst mithral doesn't technically exist in AE (sort of superceded by Devanian items), since this doesn't actually include mithral but only mimics the game mechanics, I say, sure, go for it.

Edit: I see you're up in the Rogue's Gallery. Don't forget the bonus Fast Healing feat for half-troll race.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like the stats are mostly done. The opening scene is more of an RP opportunity than any need for stats, so you can polish the characetrs up whilst we go.

Just trot on over to here:
IC Thread


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 24, 2010)

Folks

I haven't really been setting the heather on fire with my posting in this so far, so apologies to you all for that. 

To cut to the chase, Dr Simon has successfully done something not a lot of other GMS have managed over the years: absolutely stumped me for what to do/say with my character - and that's often looking at it for days! I totally got it into my head what sort of game this was when I made up the Professor, but as soon as the nasty captain turned up and we got to the 'you must fight!' moment, I really and truly have been at a loss in both word and deed. 

Of course, I don't know how things will play out but at the moment, I can't get beyond the notion that I have created a character totally unsuited to the events, and one which I can't see actually having anything to do with them. The moral dilemma of 'no, I'm not fighting in your war because I'm a pacifist, and war is against everything I stand for' VS 'if you don't help us in the fight, something bad is going to happen because the bad guy is *really* not nice' has just tied me up to the point I'm completely conflicted.

On a more practical level, again second guessing to a point, I'm sure I could have gone out of my way to make a less combat effective character. But it would have taken some effort. Reckon I could survive a round against any of the other party members for example?

I do, however, like the group, the idea of the game, and the system, so I'm not angling to run away. I'm just asking for a change of character. Have the Professor take word of Lord Ironheart's villainy back to the University to drum up some help.

What are everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2010)

Yar...of all the concepts to explore in a role-playing game, 'pacifist' is probably the one I'd recommend the least. Not because it's a bad concept, but because it's absolutely at odds with the events that take place in a game. This doesn't constitute a 'roleplaying challenge,' which can be a good thing...rather, it constitutes a character who's basic nature precludes them from taking part in the game's activities.

Now, there's a vast, wide gulf between a pacifist (one who refuses to fight for any cause or provocation) and someone who values peace...but is willing to fight for it. You might be constantly bemoaning the fact that peace is so fragile, and that it only takes one person to start a war, while it takes the consensus of ALL people to prevent war...even as you're lobbing fireballs at Black Hats. 

I could see interesting conversations between our characters; mine who has embraced conflict and battle as a way of life, versus yours who makes every legitimate attempt to avoid those things.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 24, 2010)

Actually, you know what? Shayuri is right - I've let myself get consumed by analysis paralysis. Maybe I'm just a bit narrowly focussed in the way I play my characters a lot of the time and I need to push the boat a little and try something I might not go for normally.

Ignore above then - will post up in main thread and take my chances.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, that's right.  We all made "sub-par", non-warrior choices.  We're going to be the elite think tank that proves that magical creatures are what the world needs.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 26, 2010)

If it helps, I originally envisioned Ironheart and the war to be a background narrative device - the game isn't necessarily intended to be the characters going off to fight the bad guys in battle, but more how they deal with war gradually tearing the land apart. Inspiration stems from the Napoleonic wars, in particular how they are used in Mr Norrell and Jonathon Strange.

The obnoxious Captain Steiglitz, by the way, is probably the first and only NPC I've ever used that was inspired by a Thomas Hardy novel.


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 2, 2010)

*Possible character*

Hi all! 

   I emailed Dr. Simon and requested to be notified if a slot came up.  I am thinking of a Giant 3/Oathsworn 2, kind of a classic Fairy Tale giant character, rather than a sword wielding type.  He's named Tomblin Thrum.  I see him as having sworn to kill Lord Irontooth, and having a year passed, where he failed.  He fell in with the Rosen guard, and is currently sick with the camp fever.  If he's cured, his new Oath could be to protect the healer.  He'd be a farm boy at heart.  As regards his Oath, take the same approach he used when plowing his brothers' fields - put himself in harness and implacably pull through any obstacle.  I'd love any and all feedback.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 3, 2010)

Good to have you on board Gladius. I like the character concept. Giant 3 would make him Large sized wouldn't it? With the Tiny sized Seelia we've got the full gamut of Arcana Unearthed character sizes. With Grufflehead withdrawing and Herobizkit on holiday it would be good to bring in another character.

He could also be another honorary officer, perhaps sharing quarters with the other PCs (although he sounds more like a simple footsoldier type).


----------



## GladiusNP (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep!  Large sized - from spryte to full grown giant...  I like the idea that he's kind of a foot soldier stuck with an honorary rank.  Sorry I was so slow to post the write up.  


```
Name: Tomblin Thrum
Class: Giant 3/Oathsworn 2
Race: Giant
Size: Large
Gender: Male

“Amongst my brothers, I was least.  Called puny and runty,
the jape and the joke, picked last and latest in all manner of things.  
While snickering and sniggering, bickering and giggling, 
they schooled me in knocks, clocks, buffets and blows.”

The giant's lips split in a wicked grin, his beard parting to 
reveal a set of plank like teeth.

"But I GREW.  And grew strong.”

His massive eyebrows draw together, black and thick.

“Yet Irontooth’s men came, and they gashed and slashed, 
they battered and beat, they threw down men, and slew 
my brothers.  White hot wroth was I, and much sorrow I 
bore, and so a mighty Oath I swore.”

The giant’s fists clench, and on his forearms, veins stand 
up from his tanned skin.

“Abram and Cain, Shane, Peter and Wilhelm,
I swear to the earth, and again to the sky,
Abram and Cain, Shane, Peter and Wilhelm,
In a year from this day, Irontooth shall die.”

Str: 22 +6 (13p.)         Level: 5        XP: 11,001
Dex: 12 +1 (6p.)         BAB: +3      HP: 38 (10+2d10+2d10+2+6)
Con: 15 +2 (5p.)         Dmg Red: NA
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)           Speed: 30'      
Wis: 12 +1 (2p.)         Init: +1        
Cha: 8 -1 (0p.)                  

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              9    +0     +0      +1   +0    +1    +2    	+13
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 12

                         Base   Mod  Misc  	Total
Fort:                      6    +2        		 +8
Ref:                       4    +0        		 +4
Will:                      4    +1      		 +5

Weapon                  		Attack 	  Damage    	 Critical
Unarmed Strike		               	+8   	 1d8+6	 	 x2
Flurry of Blows           		+6/+6     1d8+6/1d8+6	 x2

Languages: Common, Giant

Class Abilities: AC Bonus (+1), Unarmed Strike, 
Eschew Food, Swear An Oath, Flurry of Blows, Shattering Blow. 
Feats: (3 feats) Hands as Weapons (1st), 
Weapon Focus (Unarmed Strike) (1st), Stomp (3rd).

Skill Points: 16       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  	Total

Climb                      5   	 +6              	 +11
Jump		     5	 +6		 +11
Perform (Story)	     2	 -1		+1
Listen		     4	+1		+5
Spot		     4	+1         (+4)	+5(+9)
Dip 			-1	 +2 	-1	
sense mot 		+1	 +2 (+4) +3(+7)
craft			0	 +2 	+2

Equipment:               Cost  Weight

Bracers of Armor +2 4000 gp, 1 lb
Waterskin, 
Travelers Outfit 5 lb

Total Weight: 6 lb      Money: 0gp 0sp 0cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:         173  346  520  1040  2600

Age: 74
Height: 9’1"
Weight: 508lb
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black
Skin: Weathered
```


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good to me. I'll write you into the IC thread.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION], [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION], [MENTION=35977]grufflehead[/MENTION]

I've been re-thinking some ideas for this game and I think I'm more or less ready to restart. I'm giving you folks first refusal if you want to join in again, using the established characters or new ones if you prefer. 

It will be a complete restart, ignoring the events previously. This time, you are all passengers on an aerial ship bound for Candlespire Keep, for whatever reasons you feel your character will be visiting the capital of Peladar. Although a possible fight is not far off, I've tried to preserve more of the Grimm fairy tale concept in the potential adventures.

PS Wow, didn't realise it was a year ago when I last tried this!


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2011)

Sounds cool to me!

Though, if you want a Grimm Tale feel, is a "gun mage" appropriate? I could rethink my concept if you like.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2011)

Nah, gun mage is cool. The sharpshooting character crops up quite a lot in the Grimm tales; the character Adolphus in the Baron Munchausen film is based on a lot of them. Besides, don't forget it's Grimm Tales with Sky Pirates - it's not completely faithful to the source material


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2011)

If you still want me and Targas, you got us 

His background is a bit of a combination of the frog prince and the little mermaid


----------



## Herobizkit (May 17, 2011)

I'm still all about playing an intelligent Lynx, if that character is still hovering in cyberspace

Edit: Yup. http://www.enworld.org/forum/5193166-post81.html

If you want something a little more hearty, a Litoran wielding a two-bladed sword would be fun.  Not sure what class he would be as of yet.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2011)

Looks like the three of you, which is cool. I'll start working on the opening encounter.



Herobizkit said:


> If you want something a little more hearty, a Litoran wielding a two-bladed sword would be fun.  Not sure what class he would be as of yet.




Up to you which you'd find more fun to play, really. WD's character is a good melee option so in terms of part roles it's not vital, but the nice thing about AE is that the character classes are a little less tightly defined as to what role they play.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 26, 2011)

Ah, torn.  I like that I'm allowed to play a Lynx, but I'm not so much a fan of the Greenbond any more (by design, I hate Vancian magic, but I might have to re-read how magic works in this system; I THINK it means you pick your spell LIST every day but can cast any spell off that list 'at will').  As a Lynx, there really isn't much else in the way of character options except maybe Akashic (which I'm not against, but I always seem to play the skills/social-based characters) or Magister (which is really more of the same).

As for the swordstaff Litoran, Mage Blade seems the most likely choice.  Could I get a recap of who's playing what?


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2011)

I'm the faen spryte gunmage, and Targas was a straight up melee sort if I recall right. I don't completely remember...

Grufflehead was a magister, but he hasn't responded...

As for how magic prep works, each day you prepare which spells you have available (from your known spells). You can then cast those spells in any combination up to your number of spell slots.

It's a hybrid of sorceror and wizard, basically.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 26, 2011)

And the spells available to ready are _all_ the simple spells, plus any complex or exotic spells that you qualify for by benefit of class or feat. Greenbonds can cast all spells (complex and exotic) with the plant or positive energy descriptors, making them second only to Magisters who can cast all simple and complex spells.

Oh, and you can change your selection of readied spells with an hour's rest and prep, although you only get all your available spell slots back with the usual eaight hours rest.

Targas is technically a shark totem warrior, although WD folded some of the class abilities into his race. Grufflehead was a sibeccai magister and Gladius was a giant oathsworn, but as Shay says I've not heard from either.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> Targas is technically a shark totem warrior, although WD folded some of the class abilities into his race. ...



Correct, his 'base race' was Half-Troll (Half-Orc without orc blood but fast healing bonus feat.


----------

